# The wait almost killed me, but my new 330i ZHP has finally arrived!



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

solid :thumbup:


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

Looks great, congrats :thumbup:


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

NASA43 said:


> Looks like you got Pilots. The Pilot tread definitely looks more aggressive than the Bridgestones (mine came with Bridgestones).


Yep, they're Michelen Pilots. I like them so far, very nice grip, but with only two weeks worth of driving on them I have no idea how long they'll hold up.


----------



## Glatt330 (May 5, 2004)

*I agree: Concord BMW - Great Internet Sales Team*

Hi everyone. Just wanted to add my comments agreeing that working with Mark @ Concord BMW was a real pleasure for me recently. When I first called round to various dealers for a specific configuration (Black/330ci/ZHP/Black Leather) the responses I got ranged from no call back ... to fairly uninvolved sales staff ... up to a few that looked at some other dealers in nearby cities ... and topping out with Mark Hugret @ Concord who answered all my questions patiently, searched all 9 western states for my desired combo of color & options - then even searched the delivery docks and pending shipments for me when he couldn't find it sitting on a lot anywhere. Then he pulled out his digital camera and took a half-dozen pictures of a similar car (on his lot) to what I wanted. Sent them by email within a half hour of our conversation, and great pictures. Wow!

When I chose to hold out for the black leather interior - he couldn't have been nicer about continuing his search and didn't try to steer me towards whatever he had in stock. I couldn't believe the great response, after waiting days for another BMW dealer that never called back after two contacts from me.

The best thing was their flat price - no haggling for an internet sale. Simple, fast, and fair to both the buyer and his dealership. Look at invoice ... add a small window of profit ... and taa-daah. How refreshing was that???


----------



## kryten21 (Mar 16, 2004)

Glatt330 said:


> The best thing was their flat price - no haggling for an internet sale. Simple, fast, and fair to both the buyer and his dealership. Look at invoice ... add a small window of profit ... and taa-daah. How refreshing was that???


I also purchased by 330Ci from Concord, and they have a great staff. The only real killer is the sales tax. I figure if you were willing to go to California, why not go to Oregon and save $2000+?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

kryten21 said:


> I also purchased by 330Ci from Concord, and they have a great staff. The only real killer is the sales tax. I figure if you were willing to go to California, why not go to Oregon and save $2000+?


Cause you'll still have to pay the sales tax when you go to register the car in your home state, unless you can somehow keep it registered in Oregon.

Alex


----------

